# Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions launches dog food brand



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Not available for everyone, but I thought some of you might like to check out his food ... it looks okay, and is affordable.

*Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions launches dog food brand*

Lori Consalvo, Staff Writer
Created: 04/10/2010 07:13:18 PM PDT

Burt Ward is in the business of keeping dogs healthier for longer. The former actor - he played Robin in the 1960s TV series "Batman" - and co-creator of the large breed dog organization Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions has developed a high-end dog food line to which he says nearly doubles the lives of the animals he shelters. 

"We measure the success of our business in terms of life," Ward said as he sat near the pool of his Norco home, which doubles as the nonprofit's location. 

The average life span of a large-breed dog is about seven years, Ward said. 

Until recently, Ward cared for a 21-year-old Great Dane, and still has 18-, 16-, and 14-year-old dogs running around his property with canines half their age. 

Ward and wife Tracy, who helps him run the rescue, started producing Gentle Giants dog food about 18 months ago. 

The company has taken a unique approach to distribution. The food can only be found in grocery stores in California - about 650 locations. Ward decided to bypass all the boutique and chain pet stores, he said, to make the product more affordable and accessible. 

"We save millions of dogs by making it affordable to people," Ward said about the food. 

It's working. His product has been on Stater Bros. shelves almost two years and Ward said sales have more than tripled. 
"We're just doing absolutely phenomenal," he said. 
Jack Brown, chairman and CEO of San Bernardino-based Stater Bros. Markets, confirmed that. 

"This product particularly took off very strong," said Brown, who added that the success could be linked to growing "buy local" movements. 
"We're a hometown company and we try to support hometown businesses," 

Brown said. "It's not always possible, but we do try." 

When Ward launched his product, he had real competition. About 10,000 new items are created every year by manufacturers, Brown said, and about 2,000 "get to the point where they are tested and presented to supermarket chains." 

"It's very tough to get placement in a store," Brown said. "It must be a product we believe our customer will purchase and repurchase." 

There are 45 to 50 dogs, ranging from 2 to 300 pounds, on Ward's property. They are fed his product daily, which turns out to be 16 large bags - or about 600 pounds. 

The food has no fillers like corn or wheat, Ward said, and no added lard. It includes chicken, fish, eggs, nine vegetables, three fruits, four grains, vitamins and Glucosamine. 

Ward believes in his product and is passionate about dog food quality. 
"There is no dog food in the world that will accomplish what we've accomplished with our dogs," he said. 

And he throws out a challenge to every dog owner. 

"Compare our dog food to anybody's," Ward said.

*How to get it * Gentle Giants dog food is available at Ralphs and Stater Bros. markets, as well as at www.gentlegiantsrescue.com. 

A 37 1/2-pound bag sells for $34.99.

Gentle Giants Rescue and Adoptions launches dog food brand - DailyBulletin.com


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I could not find anywhere on the site the actual ingredient listing.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's what I found ... if it works. LOL


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Gentle Giants Canine Cuisine: Gentle Giants World Class Canine Cuisine Dog Food - Medium

Scroll down ... the ingredient list is there .... it's in a .jpg format, so I can't copy/paste.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks I was looking for an actual ingredient label with nutritional info out of curiosity. I'm not going to buy it or anything.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Gentle Giants is a known puppymill, that masquerades as a rescue. Unfortunately the authorities in that area refuse to take action. Petfinder has also been asked many times to remove them from the site. Take a look at all of the puppies and made up breeds they "rescue." Whether the food is good or not, they shouldn't be supported.

Gentle Giant News


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's the ingredients ,just for curiosity.So if any one asks,at least we can inform them.

Well crap or should I say Holy Crap Batman,I couldn't get it to enlarge either,so you'll have to view the site.. Tried...


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

mi_ku_5 said:


> Gentle Giants is a known puppymill, that masquerades as a rescue. Unfortunately the authorities in that area refuse to take action. Petfinder has also been asked many times to remove them from the site. Take a look at all of the puppies and made up breeds they "rescue." Whether the food is good or not, they shouldn't be supported.
> 
> Gentle Giant News



WOW!! Just wow!!! I truly am speechless. :angry:

Thanks for posting this.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a real bad feeling when I looked at the site and read about puppies and they had so many dogs,kinda looked like broker....

I just don't get it,well maybe it was tough to get work after playing Robin...

Notice they're comparing it to Purina foods,not exactly a high standard to measure against..One is though is IAMS...

OMG read the stories on Gentle Giant News.

Celebs have such power to help and do good,why don't they do that?
Makes me sick,another real chance to help blown. Now this ticks me off!


----------

